# Bearded Dragon Calcium/Vitamins



## Evilmoo (Sep 22, 2010)

Hi

Again varying ideas across the web about calcium, D3 & vitamins

How often are you guys giving calcium and do you use the one with D3?

Do any of you use vitamin powder?

Thanks


----------



## JackieL (May 19, 2009)

Hello!

We dust our dragons live foods with calcium daily and vitamins once a week : victory:.


----------



## AuntyLizard (Feb 7, 2007)

As above but if you have a baby up to about 5 months old I would vitamin dust 2 x a week and calcium dust every day other than the day you give something like nutrobol.

Liz


----------



## Evilmoo (Sep 22, 2010)

Thanks guys

I have been advised to dust calcium mon to fri, vits on saturday, nutrobal on sunday

Does this sound about right for a beardie between 6-8 months?


----------



## AuntyLizard (Feb 7, 2007)

Once a week would be fine.. Nutrobol is a multivit/calcium so just use that.

Liz


----------



## lee young (Oct 14, 2009)

be careful, nutrobal is a vit/calcium supplement, but has very little calcium in it. I use a pure calcium carbonate 3/4 times a week and nutrobal twice a week for a 2yr old dragon, but at 6 months I was using calcium 5 days a week and nutrobal 2 days.

Dont use a calcium with added D3 though, as you will overdose on D3. Im pretty sure you cant overdose on calcium, if you give too much the unused stuff just passes through.


----------



## mangonmeg (Apr 18, 2010)

*supplementation for beardies*

bearded dragons when kept in an indoor enclosure should be given a calcium with vit d3 unless they have lighting that submits d3 in which case you will need to know how much d3 is entering the reptile to ensure that the balance is correct. for a baby up to 5-6 months they should be getting this supplementation everyday except on the day that you provide multivits . multivits in the form of herptivite or repton etc should be given twice weekly to babys up to the age of 5-6 months old and once weekly to above this age into adulthood . 
gravid females will also need extra supplementation so that they can cater (provide) for themselves and the forming embryos inside

Home - All you need to know about the care of bearded dragons


----------



## Evilmoo (Sep 22, 2010)

mangonmeg said:


> bearded dragons when kept in an indoor enclosure should be given a calcium with vit d3 unless they have lighting that submits d3 in which case you will need to know how much d3 is entering the reptile to ensure that the balance is correct. for a baby up to 5-6 months they should be getting this supplementation everyday except on the day that you provide multivits . multivits in the form of herptivite or repton etc should be given twice weekly to babys up to the age of 5-6 months old and once weekly to above this age into adulthood .
> gravid females will also need extra supplementation so that they can cater (provide) for themselves and the forming embryos inside
> 
> Home - All you need to know about the care of bearded dragons



God you lot are confusing!

I have a repti glo uvb tube - planning on getting arcadia D3 12% when it needs replacing though as heard these are better

So should i use the calcium + d3 i have or not?!


----------



## Evilmoo (Sep 22, 2010)

Anyone want to help me out here?

Calcium with D3 or not?

The multivits i have do have D3 in


----------



## mangonmeg (Apr 18, 2010)

*vits,mins,d3 etc*

hey you only need to provide the one with d3 in if the uv light does not submit any d3 , however as you are looking to get one with d3 then once you have that one you will need to stop using the d3 supplements as you can overdose them on it. 
It is a controversal thing about how much to use and when but its really your descision , we can only advise on what we do with our dragons but then its down to you to make the descision as to the diet plan you wish to give your dragon.
hope this helps


----------



## mangonmeg (Apr 18, 2010)

*vits*

how old did you say your dragon is again plz


----------



## Chazbang (Jun 20, 2010)

I use calcium dust Monday to Friday and Neutrabol Saturday and Sunday :2thumb:


----------



## welshlad2925 (Mar 15, 2010)

I use Prorep calci dust Mon-Fri and Nutrobal on sat and sunday :2thumb:


----------



## Evilmoo (Sep 22, 2010)

Thanks guys

I understand to use the calcium during the week and vits at weekends but do i use one with D3 or not - that's the question

I haven't got the beardie yet - viv is ready now so hopig to get one over the weekend - a lady near me has some 4 month olds


----------



## imfromwales (Jan 8, 2014)

If you use a t5 tube then you need to give little to no extra d3 supplementation.

What other multi-vits are there apart from nutrabol?


----------



## TheGuvnor (Apr 26, 2013)

You have a repti glo tube, so dose calcium with d3 once every couple of weeks won't hurt. 
Beardies are more than capable of being able to produce the calcium given. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------

